# modifications on insurance quotes



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

does anyone know of an insurance comapny that will not increase your premium when they hear about modifications. Or a company who wont really care


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Are you taking the pi55?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Actually - I do  

Well, to an extent anyway. Greenlight, who insured my last car, only saw cause to put the policy up when I mentioned nitrous, and even then it only went up by £80  

But they won't insure imports, so I had to change when I bought the Skyline


----------



## n3lly (Dec 12, 2004)

Thanks alot! Is it a real bogus company that mess you about, because i was with esure and they offered a service which can be best described as.. pants really! Is it just the fact that they dont ask for mod's or is it actually stated that it wont increase your premium?


----------



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

you own a CVTI, unless you are 50years old......why on earth you wouldn't know a thing about insurance??

does school holidays start this early?

Ent


----------

